# Poll shows strong support for legal marijuana: Is it inevitable?



## Hick (May 25, 2012)

*A national Rasmussen Reports poll found that 56  percent of Americans back legal marijuana regulated like tobacco or  alcohol. Trends show support on the upswing.*




> A new national poll shows a clear majority of Americans  in favor of legalizing and regulating marijuana  "the strongest  support ever recorded," according to one pro-marijuana activist.
> The Rasmussen poll found that 56 percent of respondents favored  legalizing and regulating marijuana similar to the way alcohol and  tobacco cigarettes are currently regulated. Thirty-six percent were  opposed.
> Critics have dismissed the survey, saying its questions were asked in  a particularly leading fashion  a charge that Rasmussen contests. But  experts who track the issue say the poll is consistent with the overall  trend of steadily rising acceptance of marijuana use.
> How much do you know about marijuana? A quiz.
> ...


----------



## Roddy (May 25, 2012)

*He says the trend can be expected to continue, since younger voters are more favorable toward ending marijuana prohibition than older ones. &#8220;Politicians ought to take note of the changing political wind," he says. "Marijuana legalization appears destined to become the next big social freedom issue after gay rights.&#8221;*

If we can get the people to vote.....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 25, 2012)

Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mel Gibson moment sorry.

In time the chains will break and folk will demand freedom of choice from our governments and we will take charge of the rights of the individual again. The choice to choose what we want without ridacule. Times comin governments will take note the wind of change be folks are tired of bein bullied told they can or cant do things and it be time the higher ups know we are the people and once we unite it be hard to keep under thumb.

Just me ventin and wishin sorry pilgrems 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2012)

"...&#8220;If they had asked, &#8216;If you knew that a majority of homicide convicts in New York had smoked marijuana within 24 hours of their convictions, would you be in favor of legalizing it?&#8217; ...."

LOL--I would call that quite a leading question, too.  And I do not really believe that it is true.  However, the question is inane--you could also ask, "If you knew that a majority of homicide convicts in New York had drank milk within 24 hours of their convictions, would you say milk should be legal?&#8217;


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 25, 2012)

LOL good points too 

BWD


----------



## Menimeth (May 25, 2012)

If a majority of homicide convicts in New York had smoked marijuana within 24 hours of their convictions, how did they get it and where did they smoke it. 24 hours before a conviction, the convicts were in jail because they do not allow most homicide suspects who are convicts, to go free on bond 24 hours before a conviction.  JMHO


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2012)

Dont fool yourself Menimeth ther is as good a mj inside the prisons and jails as there is out here. You just have to know who to get it from in there.


----------



## Menimeth (May 26, 2012)

That is true, and I guess in New York it is easy to get MJ 24 hours before a conviction for murder, but here in texas if you are a convict 24 hours from a conviction, you are in solitary, and 15 cops are watching you at all times, there is no contact with other prisoners in any way, and the lights are never off.  I am not saying you can not get MJ in prison in Texas, though I doubt you can get it in a Texas jail, but 24 hours before a conviction in Texas, Never gonna happen


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

IME out of the "15 cops watching at all times" 5 sell cigs,3 sell mj, 1 sells crack, 1 crank, 3 sell pills, 1 is the lookout for the 1 str8 cop. The guards are where most of the drugs come from.


----------



## Menimeth (May 29, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IME out of the "15 cops watching at all times" 5 sell cigs,3 sell mj, 1 sells crack, 1 crank, 3 sell pills, 1 is the lookout for the 1 str8 cop. The guards are where most of the drugs come from.


 

Man, I don't know where you live, but it sounds like it is far more corrupt there, than here. I guess it is not so bad in Texas as I thought.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2012)

Got the gas and lumber industries filling people like lobbyist and politicians pockets to the brim. Not to mention any hand of persuasion the cartels have to offer.

Just to much of an uphill battle atm. And uphill meaning a mountain of cash to climb over just to be heard.

In another 10 years when all the 50-70yo Ward Cleaver style politicians are out of office and more new wave moves in. I can see serious headway being made. The only bad part is by that time this country will be looking more like Brazil Spain or Greece.


----------

